
TikTok is fast becoming the most popular app in the world - techsocial
https://www.theindustryobserver.com.au/tik-tok-most-popular-app/
======
techsocial
sample:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77_l0zFdYUE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77_l0zFdYUE)

